# bhyve + ipxe



## webpr (Feb 4, 2018)

IPXE can build a UEFI ROM using the .efirom image format.
How to integrate this .efirom with bhyve?


----------



## Ole (Feb 5, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62396/


----------



## grehan@ (Feb 6, 2018)

For most cases you shouldn't need iPXE with UEFI. The bhyve UEFI image has a built-in driver for virtio-net, and UEFI itself supports boot via PXE.

However, the e1000 does not have a built-in UEFI driver, and iPXE does some support some arcane network-boot protocols that UEFI doesn't. In addition, having support for option ROMs in bhyve is required for graphics-adapter pass-thru.

It isn't too difficult to implement, and will show up at some point.


----------

